# Five Things I LOVE About This Place



## Dassie (17/2/15)

Feeling all warm and fuzzy today, so I though I would gush a bit 

1. We are family. Families don't always agree on everything, but we are bound by something common - a passion we share. We are bound too by gratefulness - grateful that we will live happier healthier lives because we found this awesome thing called "Vaping" and these awesome people to share it with. We sort our sh*t out and come out stronger on the other end for it. We celebrate with each other and we carry each other when life happens. We never take each other or this amazing community for granted. And family fights for family.

2. When we find a troll, we slaughter it and have a braai.

3. We are surrounded by wise men. Wise in the ways of Vape and wise in life. We grow from their instruction and revel in their mentorship and acceptance. We give what we have learnt freely.

4. We make people happy by paying it forward, and we are here because others did. What we have is special, and we want others to have it too. I have never been any place where so many give so selflessly of their stuff, and their knowledge and their time, but mostly of their passion.

5.We are at the beginning of a revolution. Many of us will live longer because we found this place. These are exciting times. The movement is bigger than any one of us. If we don't stop giving, nothing can stop us.

Viva the Vape and Viva this Place!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Amen to that, @Dassie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Amen to that, @Dassie.


Every now and again I like to remember what I found here


----------



## ESH (18/2/15)

I could not have said it better.
@Dassie you are a king among men, having shared your awesome builds, re-wicking and custom mech endeavors with us.
I have seen how you have lived the pay it forward philosophy, SIR I SALUTE YOU. (Said while standing and saluting) 

This is indeed a place for us, the vaping community, and I'm proud to be associated with all of the members of this forum.

Long live the community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (18/2/15)

Finally found this thread (again) by the legendary @Dassie - it got lost in the downtime 

Spot on bud! Couldn't agree more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

Superb post @Dassie 

You captured and described it so well!
Thank you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

